# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Can't download attachment

## lordfa9

Keep getting connection resets

----------


## lordfa9

problem still happening  :Frown:

----------


## arlu1201

Your IP has not been blocked.  What error message are you receiving?

----------

